# Best Roofing safety kit



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey looking for your guys opinions on the best overall roofers safety in a can kit. Comfort and ease of use probably the biggest concerns. Any input would be helpful, used on set before and wasnt awful, just can't remember the brand


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

The one that I use is made by Falltech and it works fine. It comes with everything that you need, minus the nails or lags for the roof anchor. I think that the harness could fit better but it isn't that bad - I just don't like it when the shoulder straps start joining down my arm and have to readjust it. I use my setup often.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

I was probably looking at either a falltech or guardian.. guardian has a set on big rock supply with an upgraded harness thats like $135


----------



## BNL Builders (Jul 17, 2013)

If you wear it for long periods of time you will be happy you have the upgraded harness.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree - I would take an upgraded harness. The better it fits and feels the less you will think about it. I think a lot of the brands out there must be made by just a few companies, as they all seem to be very similar - An MTD of the Fall Protection world.


----------

